# local mead



## fant214 (Jan 28, 2010)

I want to buy and try some mead, come on people help me.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't know how it works with mead but if it falls into the ATF laws then its like moonshine/home brew wiskey. You can make it for self consumption but CAN NOT sell it without a FEDERAL Permit. Jim


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Do they hold Renasance Festivals out by you? Mead--honey wine is big with the knights and fair ladies of the court. By us, a local homebrewer has gotten liscenced and runs the concession down in Phoenix. He makes money for six weeks--big money. The rest of the year he is brewing batches in his cellar. He's got sparkling down to a science. Look around your stomping grounds--Spring is the time--May Day is another good excuse.
Peace Out


----------

